# Axis2 Webservice mit Client Zertifikat Authentifizierung



## BJ_ (24. Jan 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
es geht um Axis2 im Tomcat. Ich stelle einen Webservice im Tomcat bereit, der wiederum einen Webservice auf einem Remote Server aufruft.
Dieser Remote WS-Aufruf erfolgt mit Authentifizierung via Client Zertifikat. Um das mitschicken zu können, übergebe ich dem ServiceClient im Stub via CUSTOM_PROTOCOL_HANDLER Property ein selbst erzeugtes Protokoll, dass den Keystore mit dem Zertifikat ausliest.
Mit der Axis2 Version 1.7.x hat das auch immer funktioniert. Jetzt musste ich auf die Version 1.8.0 umsteigen.
Dort gibt es die commons-httpclient-3.1 und commons-httpclient-contrib-3.1 Jars nicht mehr, die die benötigten Klassen enthalten. Es gibt nur noch die httpclient-4.5.x und httpcore-4.4.x Jars.

Weiß jemand wie man die Funktion mit den neuen Jars ohne die commons-httpclient Jars bauen kann, Also beim Axis2 Webservice Aufruf ein Client Zertifikat aus dem Keystore mitgeben?

Gruß, BJ


----------



## M.L. (24. Jan 2022)

Auch für neu registrierte Nutzer gilt das (unkommentierte) Doppel- oder Mehrfachpostings unhöflich sind: https://entwickler-forum.de/forum/j...ice-aus-axis-2-mit-client-zertifikat-aufrufen


----------



## osion (20. Dez 2022)

In der neuen Version gibt es die JARs commons-httpclient-3.1 und commons-httpclient-contrib-3.1 nicht mehr, die die benötigten Klassen enthalten, die du verwendest, um das Zertifikat mitzusenden. Stattdessen gibt es die JARs httpclient-4.5.x und httpcore-4.4.x.


----------



## BJ_ (20. Dez 2022)

Hi Osion,
danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe die JARs inzwischen gegen die neuen Versionen getauscht.
Nach entsprechenden Code Anpassungen funktioniert jetzt auch alles wieder.
Gruß, BJ


----------

